# What's your favourite author/book?



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I work in the busiest library in the UK and have run out of chick lit books to read 

so am wondering what your favourite authors/books are so I can get some ideas what to read next

Also I help with purchasing so would be great to have some inspiration

I love any easy chick lit reads such as shopaholic books by sophie kinsella

oh and divas las vegas by Belinda Jones  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Alan Titchmarsh is my favourite author!   I think he's great! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and you admit it !


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah he's brilliant!!  Patricia Scanlan's good too she's done some good chick lit.  At the moment I'm reading Marley and Me which is really sad and funny it's great!

Axx

Sades - Yeah it is!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have marley and me waiting on res shelf at work to pick up this weekend 

Sades - Clarkson is not as bad as titchmarsh


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OIY!!!!   He is! Titchmarsh is a great author I've enjoyed all the books he's written! 

I think you'll enjoy Marley and Me Suzie it's great, but I'm warning you it will make you  in places.

Axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

marley and me is fab. But agree it's sad in places.

Have you tried Freya North or Belinda Jones? They'd be classed in the same bit as the shopaholic but usually have a bit more meat to them. Jane Green is also ok if you like chick lit. Belinda Jones California Club still makes me laugh out loud when I read it and I've read it at least a dozen times.

Fave book of all time is Jane Eyre though.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

love the california club and divas las vegas by her Cath 

If you like california club and havent read divas las vegas then do 


xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread - I have marley & me to read - I like all the Jill mansell books, 
Tory Haydon & Jodi picolat along with Katie fford, 
and a few more I will think of soon - I'm reading Gordon ramseys Humple pie ATM 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I've read a few Marian Keyes books recently which have been quite good.

Chux xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Martina Cole books are fab, you really feel like you know the people that you are reading about, she brings a new one out once a year, shame i read mine in about a week   makes a long wait for the next one


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

hi Suzie

I took a load of chick lit books on hols over christmas - Freya North, Cecilia Aherne, Wendy Holden, Hesketh  Brown - Little Lady Agency, Frank Skinner Bio - (not chick lit!), Peter Kay, Steve Jacobi, Tony Allen, Logan Murray - all stand up comedians but good reads. Bios of Tommy Cooper, Bob Monkhouse, and not sure if I should admit this but Bruce Forsythe - really inspiring books on their journey into stardom! 

I know what you mean about the Shopaholic books - really addictive.  

Embarassed to admit this, but I watch the Richard and Judy book club.  I want to read all of them.  check out Channel 4 website - Richard and Judy bookclub! 

Also you could look at Goodreads website for inspiration and to see what people are reading.  

Currently reading about Bess of Hardwick - historical book - what a woman.  Very inspiring. 

Not sure if that helps but great topic?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anything by Marian Keyes


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Podbean, I have read a few good books that have been part of the Richard & Judy book club. I read the book My Best Friend's Girl by Dorothy Koomson. It is similar to beaches and I cried when I read it   It was part of the Richard & Judy's Summer Read.

I love reading James Patterson, he wrote the books "Along Came A Spider" & "Kiss The Girls." They have both been made into movies staring Morgn Freeman. He also wrote "The Womans Murder Club" which has just been made into a TV series. 

Tina xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I love reading....always have to have a book on the go !

I love Martina Cole books...although her last one, Faces, wasn't that great...first time I've been disappointed !

Like my music tastes, I have an eclectic mix of tastes when it comes to reading...some of my favourites are:

Perfume by Peter Suskind
Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden
The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger 
The Thief of Time by John Boyne
To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee
Black Swan Green by David Mitchell 
The Otori series by Lian Hearn
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas by  Hunter S Thompson

I do like reading lighthearted "chick lit" books as well but no real favourites....Sophie Kinsella's Shopoholic series was good....
...oh, and I do really like Imogen Edwards-Jones Babylon series (Hotel Babylon, Fashion Babylon etc) as well as Stork Club and a few others...books to read in a day !!  I've also got into some Linda la Plante crime books recently.

I'd recommend any of the above...

I'm a member of the library but also buy quite a lot from charity shops as I get through books so quickly that I end up spending a small fortune otherwise ! ....and I keep all my books...floor to ceiling built-in shelves..and now stacks on the floor too....DP keeps telling me I need to get rid of some !!  

N xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh.. I Love reading too!!!!

My favourite author has to be Tess Gerritsen. Best book of hers is Body Doubles.... But anything she writes I love. 

Its like CSI but in a book.... 

Also love Cecila Ahern... I loved.. P.s I love you. 

Chris Manby.... Seven sunny Days, Matchbreaker, Marrying for Money. 

Sophie Kinsella..... All of her books!!

Dorothy Koomson..... My best friends girl and Marshmellows for breakfast..

Sinead Moriarty... Baby trail, Perfect Match, From here to maternity.

Martina Cole... Two women and Maura's game.

I could go on forever!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Everytime I go to Tescos I buy 2 books in the 2 for £7 deal. 

Fave book of all time is Pride and Prejudice. I need a new copy, mine is wrecked!!!

Other highlights:
Marian Keyes, especially Watermelon, Under the Duvet (short stories) and Anybody out there?
Cecilia Ahern - PS I love  you but the rest of her books have been AWFUL
Jill Mansell, all of them
Dorothy Koomson I have just recently got into and am loving
Sophie Kinsella, preferred the Undomestic Goddess to the Shopaholic range
All of Jeremy Clarksons books
Gordon Rameys auto biog
Richard Hammonds
Alice Sebold - The lovely bones, I cried so much  but the last part of it got weird (apparently they are making it into a film now)
Murray Walkers (F1 commentator) was surprisingly interesting, he served in WW2 then onto F1. 

When I was a kid I read all the Sweet Valley Twins and High books and all the Asterix books, even thought they are really just cartoons. 

There are many many more......

Ooooh Marley and me was great but I cried so much. Made me think of my wee pup   are they making this into a film with Owen Wilson?

Weeza


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I love reading!!!!

Have to agree with everyone, Marley and me is fantastic, really touching and I def cried-took it on hols with me and sat on the sunbed sobbing!!!! DH was most amused!  If you enjoyed this book then there is an English version called Walking Ollie which is also v good and quite funny.

Mike Gayle is a good author although he tends to write from a 'blokey' point of view-v funny though and DH also likes reading them  For chick lit it has to be Jane Green or Marian Keyes-her book 'anybody out there' is def worth a read although emotional!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

podbean said:


> not sure if I should admit this but Bruce Forsythe - really inspiring books on their journey into stardom!
> 
> Embarassed to admit this, but I watch the Richard and Judy book club. I want to read all of them.


Now Suzie - Surely that's got to be worse than Alan Titchmarsh!!   And why didn't I think to say Jill Mansell cos I like her too and it'd have had more street cred than dear old Alan! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummm old brucey or alan ummmm


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You should've known you'd get quality academic answers off  us!! 

Axxxx


----------

